# Hob Vent



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Question. On the outlet vent from the hob extractor. Is there a cover we have the vent on the outside of the van with a mesh cover. Wondering if there should be an additional plastic cover. Thanks.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

*vent*

Ours is just a round plastic grille


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No I don't have one.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, we never had one on ours, but while we were away early last year got up to put the kettle on and while stood in the kitchen area with very very little on to hide my modesty   i found the draft from the cooker hood was very cold.
When we returned first job stop the draft so got one of these http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/BG4BS.html
It's not the same size as the pipe from the hood but with the help from one of those little plastic tubs that you get steam puddings in you can overcome that problem as the tappered pot bottom when it's cut off fits nicely in the extract hose.
You also have to surface mount the backdraft vent which with a bit of DIY skills you should find easy.

Hope this helps, and if you'd like me to post some pic's of mine, more than willing

Regards Nigel


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help. Will have a closer look in daylight.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We have a round plastic grill on the outside - Is your hob extractor fan noisy ??

Harry


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Harry.

Yes a plastic grille with a mesh over that. Three screws with three tabs
that hold it to the van wall. The vent is louvred.
The fan was noisy have removed it and managed to get some oil into the end. You will need to find a limbo dancer to remove the srews that fix the fan assembly to the underside of the cupboards. Just awkward getting the thing lined up when fixing it back. A 5 litre paint tin and a block of wood to help in replacing it. That way you are not trying to support it and try to get the screws back in.
Pete


----------

